# Clomid - Can it be used more than once?



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi everyone.  Been reading through these posts and note that some of you trying clomid 2nd time around.
I was prescribed this 3/4 years ago for 3 months, it didn't work and I'm wondering if I could try this again.  Does anyone know, and where can I get it from?
When I had it before it was from NHS but i doubt that they will give me another go now as I am over 40 and the gynae that gave me it referred me to clinic for IVF (which has been refused due to low AMH).
Would be grateful for any replies.
thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

So sorry to her that your IVF was abandoned.  I hope that your FSH comes down, my clinic don't do AMH.
If you want to try clomid it has to be prescribed either by your GP or more usually by a gynaecologist, you cannot get it without a prescription. I can't help you about using it again and I have only used it for 5 days whilst stimming.
Good luck
Lx


----------



## nanjane (Dec 5, 2007)

I was given clomid for over 6 months by a nurse at my NHS hospital. Mind you this was more because she felt sorry for me as I was to old to go on their IVF waiting list and they had stopped doing IUI at that hospital. Mind you didn't work for me !!


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Matti
I was prescribed clomid a few years ago for four cycles.  This was done through the IF clinic at my local hospital (NHS), and they arranged to monitor me  to make sure I didn't overstimulate (though they ended up only checking me on the first cycle).  Why don't you ask your GP to refer you to your NHS consultant again, and ask him/her about it?  (I think that GPs can also prescribe clomid but it is probably better to be monitored via a hospital when you are taking it in case you over-respond).

Some clinics (including mine) wouldn't prescribe it for more than six cycles as there is thought to be an increased risk of (I think) ovarian cancer after that.  There is also a risk of it thinning your womb lining.  Like any drug, it is probably only worth taking if you think it might make a difference (ie help you ovulate if you aren't already doing so).  In my case, I was ovulating OK and there was no real reason to have the clomid - looking back now, I think it was a waste of time my having it, but your circumstances may be different. 

PS: I see that your IVF clinic won't treat you because of your AMH but not all clinics use this measurement as a guide - is it worth trying some other clinics?  I'm not up on the detail of AMH but I know that FSH levels can fluctuate and some people with relatively high FSH levels have managed to conceive.  FSH (and I would think AMH) are only a predictor of how you might respond to stimming drugs. Would it be worth sounding out some other IVF clinics?  If you are prepared to go ahead even in the knowledge that your chances of success are low, there will be clinics willing to treat you.  (I'm talking about private or self-funded treatment here). For my third cycle (self-funded at an NHS IVF unit), I was given odds of just a few per cent because of my age, the fact that we were "unexplained" and our two previous BFNs but we wanted one last try and the clinic was still prepared to treat me - and we ended up with with our beautiful wee girl.

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi Matti

It really shouldn't be prescribed to women over 40, there may be a very few success cases but on the whole is is more detrimental.  I was given some this year but I abandoned it after one cycle, I didn't even ovulate, I had the pains but no ovulation.  It also thinned my linning (one of the biggest reasons in over 40's not to use it).  Also it raises your fsh if only temporarily.  So the more you take the more you have to wait afterwards for the fsh to go back down.  There is forum in the states that absolutely dams the stuff in over 40's, many have had to do the clomid challenge or try it and they all say don't what ever you do take it.  I saw a miscarriage consultant (one of the top ones) and he was horrified I was given it.  Maybe you could find some alternative to clomid, I heard wild Yam is meant to have a clomid effect.  xx


----------

